# Water Coolers



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking for opinons here. I have a customer that wants to install a water cooler that hasn't had water running through it for a couple years. It looks to be in good shape but I'm curious about the inside of the storage tank. It's had water sitting in it for this period of time and I'm thinking the water has become stagnant inside the tank and shoudn't be re-installed. Since we're protecting the health of the nation the last thing I would want is someone getting sick drinking from the cooler. Sure, I could flush with chlorine but by the time that labor is spent they coul almost foot the bill for a new cooler. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Tell him you can get a Nice new one installed.  I would explain to him the risks of installing used equipment and that you give a nice warranty on what you install, But nobody will warranty and old unit plus someone could get sick.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Most coolers have a drain valve on the tank. Connect the unit and flush the tank out really well. Then close the valve and fill the tank and plug the unit in. Check for proper operation. If all checks out good,fill the tank with chorine/water solution and let it sit for 48 hrs. Flush the tank and its ready to use. Dr. told me they dump blood in a tank of bleach and it sits there for 2 days before it can be dumped down the drain. So thats where I get the 48 hr thing.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It seems with all the extra time and labor The customer would be better off to just get a new unit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> :whistling2:


What are you thinking you just picked up a new signature? :laughing:

Considering a sanitizing solution of bleach kills any germs contacting it in 10 minutes or less 48 hours is a wee overkill.

I agree on the new unit...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I would have to say NO CAN DO!

I would not want the responsibility of installing it on my shoulders.


----------

